# New Pm1236 Lathe



## tymcneer (Jun 28, 2016)

I placed my order for a PM1236, with the preferred equipment package and the Easson 8a DRO.

Now it is just a waiting game for the check to arrive and clear, and for the shipping company to deliver.

Accessories have begun arriving.  The headstock/gearbox oil is in, along with a live center (I do a lot of tubing work, and the one which comes with te machine is too small  ), and a bunch of BXA tool holders. Once the lathe is in place, I am going to ask a friend to print me some BXA tool holder racks which clip onto the back splash. The hope is to make this a more organized shop than the last one.

Here is to waiting and counting the days.

Ty


----------



## dlane (Jun 28, 2016)

Print bxa tool holder racks ?,


----------



## tymcneer (Jun 28, 2016)

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:224932

I am not entirely sure this exact design will work, but I can always make modifications to the 3d model before 3d printing it.  

Ty


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 28, 2016)

Congrats on the new lathe.  The toolholder rack was one of the first mods I made to my lathe.  I did not have one on my previous lathe and wanted things more readily available or handy on this one.

Mike.


----------



## tymcneer (Jun 28, 2016)

Both of my previous lathes were without tool racks, and I find it to be very annoying.  The idea behind the new shop is to become more organized, and hopefully, more productive.  I suffer from a lack of time and a wish to make cool stuff, so organization seems to be the key.  Fortunately, I have a very organized GF, and she is working with me to mend my ways.  The tornado in a toolroom style of organization is on the way out. 

Ty


----------



## tymcneer (Jun 29, 2016)

A quick update... My check has arrives at QMT.  They will be in touch when the lathe ships.  This is as bad as waiting for Christmas as a kid. 

Ty


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 29, 2016)

Many of us have felt the same waiting for our machines. But when 'Christmas' arrives, all that will be forgotten...


----------



## tymcneer (Jun 29, 2016)

Another minor update...

Nicole has been gracious enough to get my machine onto a truck on July 5. Hopefully it will arrive on July 6 or 7, and I will have Friday and Saturday to lean on my friends for help moving it.

Ty


----------



## lpeedin (Jun 29, 2016)

I am sure you will enjoy that lathe!  I know you bought from the best people around!


----------



## tymcneer (Jun 29, 2016)

After a bit wow arm twisting and promises of time in the shop, I have a couple of friends coming by to help with the heavy lifting.  Life will be much easier with their help.

Ty


----------



## tymcneer (Jun 30, 2016)

And to confound me... The USPS seems to have misplaced my package containing the BXA tool holders to someplace in limbo... The tracking/delivery confirmation says it has departed Capitol Heights MD, and hasn't shown up anywhere for 5 days.   So much for Priority 2 day shipping   Heck, the hour meter from China beat the BXA tool holders here, and they were only coming from California.

Ty


----------



## tymcneer (Jul 5, 2016)

I received my tracking number today from Nicole... the lathe will arrive on Wednesday.  I am feeling great, save the sun burn from working outside all weekend.

Ty


----------



## tymcneer (Jul 6, 2016)

The "missing" BXA tool holders arrived last night, in a nearly destroyed box, held together with lots of clear packing tape.  Apparently the USPS is playing package soccer again 

The lathe is in Baltimore MD as of 7:35 am today.  The shop folks just finished repairing the automatic dock plate, with a bit of assistance from me, and we are waiting for Pitt Ohio to deliver the machine.

Ty


----------



## tymcneer (Jul 6, 2016)

Pitt Ohio arrived are 12:30. The crate looked great.














With help from the warehouse manager, we got the crate open.

















Final pictures for tonight... I removed all of the boxes, easy to remove parts and the stand. With that being said, I started to assemble the stand...





This brings me to my first issue... did the folks who packed the machine hide the brackets and screws for the kick plate, which is above the brake pedal, some place interesting or am I just blind?

Ty


----------



## Muskt (Jul 6, 2016)

I have a very faint (& highly suspect) memory that mine were in the tool box.

When you get around to putting the machine on the stand, please let me know if you are able to get the bolt which is nearest to where the feed rod & lead screw comes out of the head stock into the correct position--I never did get mine in.

Jerry in Delaware


----------



## tymcneer (Jul 6, 2016)

The bolts to hold the machine to the base were in the tool box, along with all of the tools and the live and dead centers.

I was hoping i had missed the brackets and screws some place obvious, but that seems unlikely. 

If I can get the bolt in, I will post.

Ty


----------



## tymcneer (Jul 7, 2016)

I spoke with QMT this morning, and while doing so, I found the brackets, but not the screws/bolts.  They are looking into the issue right now, and will be calling me back shortly.  I am hoping they can ship the parts out immediately, so I can continue with the assembly on Friday.

A couple of pictures... because everyone likes eye candy. 











Ty

PS Greg just called me back, and the missing hardware is on the way.  Talk about fast and responsive customer service!


----------



## tymcneer (Jul 7, 2016)

And the package is en route... By UPS , even!  Impressively fast turn around!

Ty


----------



## tymcneer (Jul 8, 2016)

At 1:15 pm UPS delivered the replacement parts   I am hoping this bodes well for the move.installation later today.  Pictures later tonight or tomorrow, depending on how I feel.

Ty


----------



## tymcneer (Jul 9, 2016)

Using the forklift as work to load the lathe into my Saturn Vue.





The lathe in the Vue










And then a montage of getting it out of the car and into the house.





Matt being a one man pushing crew.





Safely out of the car and on the front walk... now there are two steps to climb.





Half way into the house.





Matt and Wade,  without whom this entire project could not have happened. Thanks guys!





All the way in the house.





Wade will be by later today to lend his rigging expertise and his engine hoist to help finish placing the machine on its stand.

Ty


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jul 10, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## tymcneer (Jul 10, 2016)

On Saturday, Wade returned with furniture dollies, an engine hoist, lifting straps and a plan...

First we got the lathe on to furniture dollies so we could move it easily.

Then my better half, Jen, swept up the mess we had made...






Jen sweeping and Wade supervising. 





That's me on the left, and Wade on the right, preparing to lift the lathe.










The lathe, strapped up and suspended.





Wade on the left, and me on the right, with the lathe practicing it version of a flying carpet 










Jen caulked up the areas where the coolant could leak from the chip pan onto the floor...










Wade and Jen doing the alignment of bolt holes between the lathe and the stand...





Me, cleaning up all the hand prints and starting to remove the cosmoline...





Putting the splash guard back in place...





The wiring for the coolant pump...





Final position and almost ready to go..





Ty


----------



## tymcneer (Jul 11, 2016)

Based on rereading the manual posted by QMT, I think I made an error connecting electrical to the coolant pump.  As I plan to be doing electrical for the rest of the shop tonight, I will check it out, and see.

Ty


----------



## Bamban (Jul 11, 2016)

Congratulations on the acquisition.

One question. How did you manage to convince your better half to sweep your mess? It will be cold day in you know where before my wife will sweep my mess...


----------



## tymcneer (Jul 11, 2016)

My better half is better than me... She puts up with my crap being all over the place... She has allowed my shop to basically take over the first floor of her town house... 

To be truthful, I sometimes wonder why she puts up with me, but I am always glad she does 

Heck... Her idea of fun is to wander through yard sales looking for tools, or through hardware stores looking at stuff... She is pretty good with hand tools, and onws better ones than I do... She buys Dewalt, and I buy Harbor Freight 

Ty


----------



## tymcneer (Jul 12, 2016)

The good news... it's alive!

I ran power to the lathe, checked the fluids, and got it working. The DRO works though I haven't tested the accuracy. I have an issue with the brake, but that is an installation error on my part. When we seated the lathe on the stand, we forgot to tighten up the brake pedal to the actuation assembly.   Another project for another day.

The good news is the power tap I created will also feed the cnc mill's cheap Chinese spindle. Now all I have to do is repair the wiring which was damaged in the move.

Pictures tomorrow. 

Ty


----------



## tymcneer (Jul 12, 2016)

All powered up... the DRO works and I have tested it's accuracy and it is spot on.





My first test piece. I always start with wood, so that if something goes wrong I have a chance of not ruining the machine.





Ty


----------



## tymcneer (Jul 13, 2016)

A short video of the lathe running...

Ty


----------



## tymcneer (Jul 13, 2016)

I spun up a quick test part. Eventually this part will be counterbored to fit a carbon fiber tube and threaded to fit an existing part.





Ty


----------



## tymcneer (Jul 15, 2016)

I ordered the internal threading tool yesterday.  It should be here by beginning of August.

I am hoping the person who is sourcing the carbon fiber tube has some luck getting the folks in China to communicate.  They have been unresponsive for quite a while, and I am beginning to worry.

Ty


----------



## tymcneer (Jul 19, 2016)

Today I got a chance to install the tool rack on the back splash...






While I was at it, I intended to install the improved carriage lock, as noted in this thread... 

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/chriss-pm1236.44396/ 

So it seems the DRO slide on the cross slide interferes with the operation of the improved carriage lock screw. I will remove the cover tomorrow to see if there is space to make the cover smaller and allow the screw to operate properly.

Ty


----------



## tymcneer (Jul 25, 2016)

Over the weekend, I added a master power switch, as the lathe is sharing the circuit with the dryer.  I can now flip one switch and turn off the machine, without having to open the electrical cabinet and turn off the internal circuit breakers. 

Ty


----------

